# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  De slechte vermoeidheid - Artikel en zelftest

## Agnes574

De slechte vermoeidheid

Als we in een toestand van aanhoudende vermoeidheid raken, moeten we daar iets aan doen, want vermoeidheid die zonder aanwijsbare reden aansleept, is niet normaal. Het kan wijzen op een ziekte, zoals bloedarmoede, maar het kan ook het gevolg zijn van een manier van leven. Om het eerste geval uit te sluiten moeten we naar de dokter en ons laten onderzoeken. Voor het tweede geval is het raadzaam om even tijd te nemen om na te denken en op zoek te gaan naar de gewoonten die we zouden kunnen veranderen (stresserende activiteiten, overspanning, onevenwichtige voeding, slaapstoornissen). 


1) Vermoeidheid kan op een depressie wijzen. 

Juist.
Vermoeidheid en geen zin hebben om iets te doen zijn vaak voorkomende symptomen van een depressie.


2) Asthenie en vermoeidheid zijn hetzelfde. 

Juist. 
Asthenie betekent een algemene vermoeidheid: men voelt zich s ochtends bij het opstaan moe, hoewel men goed geslapen heeft, men heeft moeite met de normale activiteiten die eigenlijk weinig inspanning vergen, enz. 


3) Als men beter op zijn voeding let, kan vermoeidheid vanzelf verdwijnen. 

Juist.
Een slechte, onevenwichtige of zelfs ontoereikende voeding, zoals bijvoorbeeld een eenzijdig dieet, kan gedeeltelijk of geheel de oorzaak van vermoeidheid zijn. Naast sporten en voldoende slapen is ook een gevarieerde en evenwichtige voeding met veel fruit, groenten en granen belangrijk om vermoeidheid te voorkomen.


4) Koninginnenbrij is een voedingssupplement tegen vermoeidheid en overspanning. 

Juist.
Een kuur van zes weken met koninginnenbrij kan doeltreffend zijn in geval van vermoeidheid. 
Begin bij voorkeur met kleine dosissen en drijf de dosis geleidelijk aan op, want koninginnenbrij kan eventueel allergieën veroorzaken.


5) Na een griep is het normaal dat men moe is. 

Juist.
Heel wat ziekten zijn uitputtend. Dat is onder meer het geval met virale ziekten zoals griep, maar ook met chronische reuma, kanker, enz. Men moet er zich in de periode van het lichamelijke herstel dus op instellen, zonder daarom zijn activiteiten af te breken.


6) Vermoeidheid kan wijzen op een onderliggende ziekte. 

Juist.
Daarom is het belangrijk om in geval van een recente onverklaarbare vermoeidheid naar een arts te stappen. Die zal de nodige onderzoeken verrichten.


7) In geval van vermoeidheid moet men zich oppeppen en zich forceren om harder te werken en ook meer investeren in activiteiten buiten het werk.

Fout.
Mensen die last hebben van vermoeidheid moeten zich ontzien om te voorkomen dat ze in een staat van uitputting belanden. Mijd dus overbelasting en professionele stress, blijf uw vrijetijdsactiviteiten doen, maar zonder te overdrijven, en doe ook regelmatig en op een redelijke manier aan sport. Kortom, ontzie u, maar stop daarom uw activiteiten niet. 


8) Alcohol is een oppeppend middel dat helpt bij vermoeidheid. 

Fout.
Het gebruik van alcohol vermoeit het lichaam, net zoals tabak. Alcohol verstoort ook de slaap: men slaapt er gemakkelijker van in, maar de slaap zelf wordt vervolgens verstoord en men wordt in de loop van de nacht regelmatig wakker. 


9) Sporten vermoeit, het is dus beter om lichamelijke activiteiten te vermijden als men moe is. 

Fout.
Fysieke activiteiten zijn absoluut noodzakelijk voor onze gezondheid. De gunstige effecten laten zich voelen in het spierstelsel, de botten, het ademhalingsstelsel, het hart maar ook in de gemoedgesteldheid! Van sporten gaat men beter slapen, voelt men zich lekker in zijn vel en in zijn hoofd. Vandaar dat het vanzelfsprekend aanbevolen is bij vermoeidheid, al moet het met mate gebeuren. De fanatieke sporters moeten wat op de rem gaan staan zonder dat ze weliswaar moeten stoppen en de minder overtuigde sportievelingen moeten een regelmatige activiteit inlassen in hun leven, ook weer met mate. 


10) Vitamine C, de vitamines B en magnesium zijn de vitamines bij uitstek om vermoeidheid tegen te gaan.

Juist. 
Heel wat voedingssupplementen bevatten een mengeling van deze oligo-elementen. Met onze moderne voeding hebben trouwens veel mensen een tekort aan vitamines. Vooral vrouwen hebben vaak een tekort aan magnesium en rokers aan vitamine C.





U hebt 0 tot 5 juiste antwoorden 

Vermoeidheid is een normale toestand na een sportwedstrijd of een dag werken en verdwijnt normaal ook snel vanzelf. Ze wordt pathologisch als ze zonder aanwijsbare reden blijft bestaan. Ga bij u zelf na wat de oorzaken kunnen zijn, stel u vragen bij uw manier van leven. Uw baan, uw gezinsleven en sociale leven, uw drankverbruik kunnen hier een rol in spelen. De eerste stap zal dus zijn om bepaalde van uw gewoonten te beginnen veranderen. 


U hebt 6 tot 10 juiste antwoorden 

Staat u s ochtends even moe op als toen u ging slapen? Dat is niet normaal! Onderzoek uw manier van leven, ga op zoek naar de oorzaken van uw vermoeidheid en verander bepaalde gewoonten. Als er toch geen verandering komt in uw toestand, kunt u beter naar uw huisarts stappen. Hij zal u helpen en eventueel een onderliggende ziekte opsporen. 


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Luuss0404

4) Koninginnenbrij is een voedingssupplement tegen vermoeidheid en overspanning.
Juist.
Een kuur van zes weken met koninginnenbrij kan doeltreffend zijn in geval van vermoeidheid.
Begin bij voorkeur met kleine dosissen en drijf de dosis geleidelijk aan op, want koninginnenbrij kan eventueel allergieën veroorzaken.

Ik had geen idee wat dit was... het overige wist ik wel en daar probeer ik mij ook aan te houden  :Wink:

----------


## herke036

Vermoeidheid kan vele oorzaken hebben. Verkeerde voeding, te weinig vitamines, te weinig slaap etc. Wees bewust van je lichaam en stel eens kritische vragen aan jezelf….. 
Ga naar de dokter en laat je bloed prikken. Heb je hier geen tijd voor kan je ook wat zelftests doen. Zoals bijvoorbeeld pfeiffer thuistest.

----------

